# Ipad 2 pour Architecte



## hawkins (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde, je reviens du salon Batimat et j'ai vu une application qui ma bluffé, il s'agit de Archipad, ce logiciel m'a donné envie de m'acheter un ipad 2 pour le suivi de mes chantiers, mais je voulais en savoir plus. En rentrant j'ai vu qu'il existait un concurrent 10x moins cher, il s'agit de final cad et j'aurai bien voulu avoir des retours sur ce dernier si il y a des utilisateurs. 

Et aussi si je prends un ipad 2, il ne sera pas 3G, je trouve que les prix sont un peu du foutage de gueule chez nos opérateurs, mais j'hésite, donc second conseil que je vous demande, est ce qu'il vaut mieux prendre un 3G en espérant qu'on puisse un jour via Iphone avoir une connexion sans fil par bluetooth (ou autre) ?

Merci d'avance ;-)


----------



## Heatflayer (14 Novembre 2011)

Je vais répondre à la 2e partie de la question, je pense y être plus efficace qu'à la première 

Le choix iPad Wifi ou 3G + Wifi est un peu délicat, et effectivement les prix des opérateurs sont un peu (beaucoup) estomaquants ! Surtout que si tu possède un iPhone, pour moins cher (ou gratuitement comme moi  ) l'opérateur peux te proposer des prix pour le partage de connexion légèrement en dessous du forfait iPad, te dirigeant donc d'avantage vers un modèle Wifi.

Cependant, la batterie de ton iPhone en prendrait un coup pour une utilisation intensive. Si tu le fais ponctuellement, c'est vivable (je fonctionne ainsi), mais sinon tu vas exploser, en plus d'user ta batterie, ton forfait data ... Autre avantage qu'on ne considère peut-être pas au moment de l'achat, l'iPad 3G intègre une puce GPS alors que le modèle Wifi en est démuni. Tomtom sur 9.7', ça envoie 

Le choix t'appartiens !


----------



## hawkins (14 Novembre 2011)

Merci de me répondre sur le deuxième partie ^^

Mais la connexion iphone - ipad, comment elle se passe ? et est ce que c'est légal, mon fournisseur (B&you) ne va t il pas faire exploser ma facture (je suis illimité en 3G mais je ne sais pas si ils autorisent pour ipad). Mais comme tu dis ce ne serait pas intensif mais ponctuel histoire d'envoyer ou recevoir des mails de n'importe où.


----------



## Heatflayer (14 Novembre 2011)

En fait sur l'iPhone tu as une fonction "partage de connexion" . Dans mon forfait universal mobile, cette option est incluse et chaque octet de données consulté depuis l'iPad (en partage de connexion) est décomptée de mon forfait data iPhone.La connexion s'effectue en bluetooth simplement. 

Cependant dans ton cas, il faut que tu te renseignes afin de savoir si l'option partage de connexion t'es attribuée gratuitement ou si tu dois souscrire à une option payante ! Personnellement au début pour savoir, j'ai laissé la connexion le temps de consulter quelques pages web et j'en ai déduis que tout roulait pour moi ^^ (si ce n'est le gentil message de Bouygues comme quoi j'ai atteint le plafond des 500Mb et que mon débit est réduit 1 semaine après le prélèvement  ).

J'espère avoir répondu à tes questions


----------



## hawkins (14 Novembre 2011)

Ouai, merci pour ta réponse précise, chez b & you j'ai pris un forfait avec option modem donc ça devrait bien passer ^^

Bon maintenant est ce que quelqu'un peut me répondre sur la première question et le fameux final Cad et Archi Pad ? ;-)


----------



## hawkins (22 Novembre 2011)

Rebonjour, désolé pour le double post 
Je voulais savoir si pour le partage de connexion, si ça fonctionnait avec tous les smartphones ? là j'ai un iphone 3G mais je compte en changer par je ne sais pas encore quoi, peut être Blackberry, mais je ne sais pas si le partage de connexion fonctionne chez eux, si quelqu'un peut me renseigner, merci


----------



## Heatflayer (22 Novembre 2011)

Sur Blackberry, ça ne fonctionne pas ! À tester avec un smartphone Android ... En tout cas sur l'iPhone ça marche du tonnerre !


----------



## FinalCAD (23 Novembre 2011)

@hawkins

Bonjour, vous pouvez découvrir FinalCAD rapidement avec notre vidéo.
Il y a bien sur plus d'informations sur notre site web.

La version sur l'AppStore est pleinement utilisable pour des petits chantiers (peu de plans), par contre si vous en avez une utilisation plus professionnelle, vous pouvez faire évoluer cette même app vers la version "architecte, amoa, .." ou "entreprise générale".

Contactez nous directement dans ce cas là.
Jimmy.


----------



## Heatflayer (23 Novembre 2011)

@ FinalCAD

Si l'appli est aussi performante que ce que l'on voit, chapeau ...


----------



## hawkins (25 Novembre 2011)

Mouai, j'ai contacté final cad, c'est un peu le microsoft des applications pour ipad, tu as plusieurs versions, plusieurs prix et d'après ce qu'on m'a dit au téléphone (d'ailleurs l'appli pro sortirait en fin d'année, mais personne là bas à voulu me donner son prix) il faudra payer un abonnement, et pour que ça marche, il faut leur envoyer les plans.... je trouve ça abusé, le but premier de ce type d'application est de simplifier la vie des archi et des moe, là c'est un peu le souc, je suis donc en train de me tourner vers archi pad, une version, simple, tu installes et tu mets tes plans dedans et tu vas sur le chantier pour les réserves, comme j'ai dit, j'ai pu le tester à batimat et c'est vraiment nickel.

Juste petite question, je compte acheter une licence, mais je veux la mettre sur 2 ipad qui n'ont pas le même compte itunes, comment je peux faire ? je peux telécharger l'appli sur le second ipad de mon compte itunes et après lui remettre son compte propre ?


----------



## Heatflayer (25 Novembre 2011)

Nan ça fonctionnera pas. La philosophie &#63743; sur ce point c'est un compte, une licence. Les 2 doivent être synchros avec le même compte, et je suis même pas sûr que ça fonctionne !


----------



## hawkins (25 Novembre 2011)

ah dommage, avec un ami on comptait acheter l'application à 2 mais ça ne marchera donc pas 

Merci pour tes réponses


----------



## FinalCAD (27 Novembre 2011)

@ hawkins

Bonjour, je ne sais pas qui vous avez contacté mais notre démarche est pourtant très clair, il y a 3 versions, toutes indiquées sur notre site internet :

1. L'app sur l'AppStore est destiné a des indépendants, des personnes souhaitant être totalement autonome et qui n'ont pas besoin de gérer des centaines de plans.

2. FinalCAD pour les achi, moe, bref tous les cabinets qui transitent autour des constructions, dont nous n'avons pas encore ouvert la webapp. Les tarifs ne sont donc pas disponible et nous mettons tout en oeuvre trouver l'offre qui vous correspondra. En attendant ce lancement, nous proposons, en avant-première et pour ceux qui souhaite découvrir cette version, de vous préparer l'intégration des plans. Ceci nous permet de conserver le suspens, tout en vous faisant profiter du service.

3. L'app Pro, déjà en place sur de nombreux chantiers et destiné aux entreprises générales en TCE qui gèrent 20-30 lots. Ici nous prenons tout en charge, et nous paramétrons le parc d'iPad par chantier, le tout entièrement synchronisé et avec des services dédiés. N'hésitez pas à nous recontacter si vous désirez davantages de précisions.

Au final, le service sera très largement simplifié pour les moe, archi, et totalement autonome, car il nous semble très lourd de tout gérer depuis l'iPad et peu sécurisé.

FinalCAD
Les Offres
Jimmy


----------



## arbaot (27 Novembre 2011)

hawkins a dit:


> Juste petite question, je compte acheter une licence, mais je veux la mettre sur 2 ipad qui n'ont pas le même compte itunes, comment je peux faire ? je peux telécharger l'appli sur le second ipad de mon compte itunes et après lui remettre son compte propre ?



il suffit que chaque ipad soient synchronisé avec un des 5 ordi autorisés pour le compte qui à acheté l'app () et sur chaque ordi il peut y avoir un nombre illimité de compte iTunes mais:





> Vous aurez le droit de stocker simultanément les Produits iTunes à partir dun nombre maximum de cinq Comptes différents sur des équipements compatibles tels quun iPad, iPod, iPhone


et 


> un maximum de 10 Appareils Associés



la seule contrainte est de basculer sur chaque compte iTunes pour faire les MAJ...

donc rien n'empêche un achat via un compte commun à plusieurs associés ...
(sous réserve de lignes que j'aurais sauté dans la passionnante lecture des CGV iTunes)







> Vous pourrez également être soumis à des dispositions complémentaires applicables si vous utilisez des services associés, certains Produits iTunes, un contenu ou un logiciel fourni par un tier


----------



## Heatflayer (28 Novembre 2011)

C'est vrai qu'il y a cette histoire d'ordinateurs activés, mais il faudra effectivement jongler entre les comptes iTunes


----------



## Archipad (20 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Les questions posées dans ce sujet sont totalement légitimes et sont des points sur lesquels nous avons travaillé durant tout ce début d'année, et plus globalement, depuis Batimat.

En plus de travailler sur de nouvelles fonctionnalités, dont certaines que vous pouvez d'ores et déjà retrouver dans la version 1.2 disponible depuis une semaine sur l'AppStore, nous pensons également aux professionnels de la construction qui n'ont pas le besoin d'acheter une version illimitée d'Archipad.

Ce pourquoi la nouvelle version d'Archipad Lite présente sur l'AppStore depuis le 19 mars vous permet maintenant d'acheter vos projets de manière unitaire à 39,99 euros. L'opportunité parfaite pour les indépendants ne travaillant que sur un ou deux projets par an. Vous pouvez, une fois un projet acheté, profiter de toutes les fonctionnalités de l'application.

Pour information, voici également *quelques nouveautés apportées par Archipad 1.2 *: 
- mise en page personnalisée du rapport,
- 4 formats de rapport pre-définie,
- possibilité de modifier le libellé de la page Réserves du rapport,
- amélioré la gestion des contacts,
- gestion des présents, absents, convoqués,
- support des plans au format DWF, plus rapide et plus léger que PDF,
- gestion de prise de notes, et l'option d'impression dans le rapport

Une remarque, un problème ou tout simplement des impressions sur Archipad ? Toutes les informations de contact se trouve dans ma signature.

Bonne utilisation,
L'équipe d'Archipad.


----------



## claudde (20 Mars 2012)

Bon, c'est à celui qui proposera le meilleur produit... Moi je cherche un programme qui permette de visualiser des bâtiments en 3D. Et à partir de fichiers sketchup. Si vous avez une piste. J'ai bien trouveé 3don mais suis pas sur. Merci


----------



## nutes-biz (27 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je profite de ce topic pour vous informer de l'existence d'une app alternative: SiteWorks.

L'application est disponible pour iPhone et iPad (application universelle) au prix de 9,99.
L'application gère le pdf en natif et exporte en pdf et csv vos plans annotés et rapports complets.

Une version gratuite, SiteWorks Lite, limitée en nombre de réserves et plans est également disponible pour tester l'application.

SiteWorks suivi de chantier sur iPhone et iPad

A bientôt

L'équipe de Nutes, éditeur de SiteWorks


----------



## ianos (8 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous
Je fais un copier/coller d'une réponse que j'ai déjà fait sur un autre forum, ceci dans le but d'aider (si possible), mes confrères à faire le bon choix !


Bonjour à tous
Alors je reviens vers cette communauté afin de faire part de mes diverses expériences avec ces apps qui semblent si alléchantes, je nomme ArchiPAD et ArchiReport.
Pour memo (et ceux qui ne voudraient pas lire les 25 messages ci dessus...), j'étais à la recherche d'une application sur iPad pour réaliser mes Comptes Rendus de chantier ; j'ai fini par trouver ces apps, mais à l'époque on ne pouvait pas avoir de versions d'essai : donc achat obligatoire.
Pas de problème pour ArchiReport qui n'avait pas un tarif excessif, mais de longues réflexions avec ArchiPAD car quasiment 500 ...
Bref j'achète mais pas le temps d'apprendre à utiliser car charrette perpétuelle jusqu'à il y a environ 1 mois, ou le ciel bleu est réapparu, et ou j'ai enfin pu commencer mes tests pour savoir quel était l'Elu...
Voici donc mes premières impressions.
ArchiReport :
Première apps achetée, car certainement la plus visible sur le store et pas très couteuse (environ 39  de mémoire ?).
Bien ergonomique, facile d'accès, on prend vite ses marques et on comprend qu'on peut gagner un temps fou.
Quelques bug en passant du mode vertical à paysage quand on prend une photo, et qualité des photos vraiment basse (dommage cela mériterait une qualité légèrement supérieure).
Mais, le gros défaut en ce qui concerne mon utilisation (je suis à la fois archi sur mes projet, mais également archi sous-traitant), c'est qu'on ne peut pas configurer plusieurs Maître d'oeuvre ; dans mon cas, génial je suis mes projets et réalise les CR avec cette app, mais je fais la même chose pour un autre archi, et ce sont ses coordonnées qui doivent apparaitre, et non les miennes... Dommage...
Autre chose, on ne peut pas faire les mises en pages que l'on souhaite, et les textes ne sont pas super bien calés dans leur cases (pinaillage d'archi je vous le concède...), mais la présentation est quand même quelquechose de super important, car ayant trait à l'identité même de l'agence.
Autre remarque, le choix des informations concernant les intervenants ne peut pas être réalisé comme on le souhaite ; on ne peut pas, par exemple, choisir les numéro de téléphone ou mails qui apparaitront ; c'est l'app qui choisit, et là faut faire des efforts pour la prochaine mise à jour !!!
On peut travailler avec plusieurs personnes d'une seule entreprise, et sur plusieurs projets différents, d'ou la nécessité de pouvoir choisir les informations, et de ne pas retrouver le numéro ou mail perso de telle ou telle entreprise que l'on connait bien.
En parlant des adresses, je ne sais pas comment ils se sont débrouillés, mais le classement est réalisé n'importe comment, et mériterait franchement d'être revu !
C'est du grand n'importe quoi !
ArchiPAD :
Là, on est dans du lourd à tous niveaux : tarif purement élitiste et réservé aux professionnels (en même temps, que représentent 500 s'ils permettent de gagner au moins 50% de son temps ? pour rappel, Office doit bien être dans ces prix, et archicad avec lequel je travaille doit couter dans les 4/5000 ... alors bon...).
L'interface est juste austère comme il se doit, et on sent que c'est du bon boulot qui a été réalisé (peut-être même un peu trop austère AMHA... mais bon les goûts et les couleurs...).
Malgré cela, comme dans ArchiReport, on ne peux pas choisir les informations concernant les intervenants ! c'est quand même incroyable, à croire que ces développeurs n'ont pas suffisamment consultés d'architectes, car imaginons travailler avec Bouygues régulièrement (par exemple), bah ils n'ont pas qu'un seul gars qui s'occupe du GO !!!
Résultat, si on bosse avec eux sur plusieurs chantiers, on se retrouvera automatiquement avec un CR sur 2 qui sera faux, car la bonne personne ne sera pas indiquée !
Manque également de pouvoir indiquer la date et heure du prochain RDV, chose importante pour ne pas se faire piéger par des personnes de mauvaise foi...
J'avoue que pour 500, je suis un peu déçu, mais espère que cela sera corrigé dans une future mise à jour...
Par contre le plus est de pouvoir "personnaliser" la mise en page, en pouvant, après création d'un compte sur archiweb, télécharger sa mise en page en PDF ; je vous arrête tout de suite, cette personnalisation ne correspond qu'au positionnement d'un éventuel logo, mais pas à la mise en forme des informations de page de garde par exemple.
Mais si jamais on veut le faire, c'est possible via le format excel qui est créé en même temps que le rapport en PDF ; par contre, dans ce cas là ça ne sert plus à rien, car le temps gagné sur site est immédiatement perdu par les retouches réalisées au bureau ; donc, globalement; aucun intérêt...
Voilà, mes premières impressions sont quand même mitigées, car il est évident que l'iPad (ou autre tablette) pourra, à terme, nous faire gagner un temps monstrueux ; d'ailleurs archiPAD l'a bien compris car sur son site existe une grille pour "calculer" les économies qui pourraient être réalisées, ce qui en soit n'est pas faux du tout mais reste (à mon sens) pas aussi simple que cela à calculer. Ce n'est pas grave, c'est le principe qui compte, et je pense qu'ils ont raison.
Néanmoins, après avoir utilisé les 2 sur 2 projets différents, aucune de ces apps ne fait totalement ce qu'elles devraient faire sans fautes, aussi minime soient ces dernières.
Franchement, on s'achète une app qui n'indique même pas le bon numéro de téléphone ou de mail, c'est pas un peu c.. quand même ??? Et pour qui passe-t-on vis à vis de nos clients...
Et chaque app possède un manque (en tout cas en ce qui concerne mon utilisation) qui ne permet pas de choisir finalement celle qui serait idéale.
Si je devais impérativement choisir, j'avoue préférer ArchiReport, car plus simple et (peut-être, c'est dure à dire) ergonomique/intuitif ; mais ne pas pouvoir indiquer X Maître d'oeuvre me gène fondamentalement dans ma pratique, sans reparler des informations type mail et numéro de téléphone (la honte)...
Ce qui veut dire que je ne pourrai l'utiliser que pour mes projets perses, et pas ailleurs...
Bref, sans faire de pub pour ArchiReport, je conseillerais cette app à tous ceux qui gèrent leurs projets en Libéral, mais sans avoir de projets autres que ceux perso, car sinon, ArchiPAD est là pour cela et permet (beaucoup plus facilement) de changer de Maître d'ouvrage, ce qui peut arriver dans mon cas par exemple.
Egalement dans le registre des tarifs, ArchiReport représente à mes yeux, le meilleurs rapport prix/performances, car les 2 apps font quasiment la même chose.
Restent quand même les problèmes des choix des contacts qui font tache vis à vis des possibilités de ces apps ; espérons donc des mises à jour !!!
Dans tous les cas, il est aujourd'hui possible de les essayer en versions light et gratuitement, ce que je conseillerai à tout confrère désirant passer le cap.
J'espère également que ce petit billet aura pu éclairer ceux qui comme moi, ne savent pas trop quoi faire !
Je pense que reviendrai donner un avis supplémentaire car une troisième app existe, il s'agit de FinalCAD, mais que je n'ai pas encore essayé car pas le temps, et surtout beaucoup moins intuitive que les 2 de ce rapide mini comparatif.


----------

